

Ask HN: Your Startup Progress (November 2011) - james-fend

What progress have you made on your startup for the month of November?? (full-time or on the side)<p>Launch something? Almost launching? Got featured on a great blog?<p>Guess I'll start off:
Still making progress on http://www.Freelanceful.com and waiting for the developer to finish. [there's been quite some trouble/drama with the developer]<p>In the meantime; I've also decided to pursue spending 6-8 hours a day learning Ruby on Rails [I'm a freelance UI designer currently] and also started up a new blog on Web Startups: http://www.webstartup.me
======
mControl
1\. Incorporated in Delaware 2\. Have hosting, domain and email squared away
3\. Launched a squeeze for email signups <http://chef52.com> 4\. Made a
ridiculous video and submitted to yc 5\. Found a hacker to begin work on MVP
6\. Called a legal guy to iron out the details of said hacker 7\. Had the
overwhelming feeling that I haven't a clue 30x 8\. Been validated by the
market and some strangers along the way 9\. Started a business/marketing plan
10\. 3/4 of the way thru UI/UX designs

forgot to add - made my first post on HN

------
trailsix
Launched my site into beta on 11 Nov

Submitted site to TechCrunch, Sitepoint and Mashable's Spark of Genius series

Fixed a ton of minor little things and a few major ones - expand/collapse,
media uploads, frontend profile editing

Read as much as possible about startups, community management, other
entrepreneurs, etc.

Realized how little time there is trying to develop and launch a site after a
full work day

------
MarcinMieszek
1\. Got lesson from YCombinator rejection. 2\. Launched landing page
<http://ninjaci.com> and got initial feedback 3\. Took part in Warsaw Startup
Weekend in Poland

Now I am working on MVP - full continuous integration stack in the cloud that
covers Django, MongoDB and Git - should be ready withing 2 weeks

~~~
mootothemax
Hej Marcin! Ja też jestem w Wawie - I couldn't make the Warsaw Startup
Weekend, but if you fancy meeting up for a drink and having a chat about this
kind of fun sometime, let me know :)

~~~
MarcinMieszek
Hi! Send me an email to marcin.mieszek@ninjaci.com and we'll be in touch.

------
blueprint
1\. Spent a week or two confirming that the concept was possible

2\. Left my day job to work full-time on the new project

3\. Gathered some basic feedback

4\. Got hosting, domain, and email sorted

5\. Put up a notify signup page at <http://blueprint.io>

6\. Made 50% progress on my MVP web app

~~~
evolvd
good luck!

~~~
blueprint
Aw, thanks! :)

------
ravikalaga
Finalized service name. Finishing UI. Finishing the stories and pitch. Working
on building a network in the bay area to build the team.

Not a bad month considering 8hr workdays including a full weekend release.
Land at <http://shelfmine.com>

~~~
evolvd
neat idea, I like the bartering aspect of it.

~~~
ravikalaga
Thank you. Thanks to facebook, online bartering may just be a way to reduce
how much we consume. Atleast that's the guiding philosophy.

------
mootothemax
Launched my Twitter competitions tool:

<http://interactwive.com>

Got some interest, but still working hard on the marketing side of things. Few
people have registered to use it, but am still chasing the elusive first sale!
;)

~~~
Hovertruck
It might be worth putting an example of a competition on the homepage,
preferably somewhere up at the top. I kept scanning around trying to figure
out what "Twitter competitions" even meant, but just found the phrase used
without ever really being explained. It made sense after I thought about it,
but to get there was a little bit frustrating.

~~~
mootothemax
Ooh, good point, thanks! I don't have much time this evening, but have just
briefly reworked the homepage - if you can tell me if that makes a bit more
sense, you'll have my eternal gratitude :)

~~~
Hovertruck
Much better! Eloquently explains what it's for and what I would need to do
were I to use it.

------
JohnOBrien10
Implemented a cool new Google docs integration feature on job-buddy.com,
thought it was going to really shake things up... Except no-one understands
why it's there, how to use it. Back to the drawing board.

------
anujkk
It is still under development but major part of MVP is done. It should be
ready in a week. I guess I would be able to show it to HN at end of this month
to get feedback.

~~~
blueprint
Way to go! Can you give us a general idea of the concept, i.e. "It's _________
for ________."?

~~~
anujkk
It's a social web application to discover, organize and share music videos.

In MVP you will be able to search and filter music videos by keywords, band,
album, artist, genre, tempo, and emotion tags(e.g., sad, depressing,
motivational etc).

You can create playlists and add videos to it. You can share individual songs
or playlists on social networking sites like facebook, twitter and google+.

------
klade
Launched fancyapps.com Don't know if you can call it a startup but I like it
as a side-project

------
davidhansen
In November we:

1\. Made a critical hire

2\. Completed "holiday rush" preparations

3\. Expanded the warehouse and office

~~~
james-fend
Ties.com?! That's one hell of a domain name.. Cyber Monday.. woot woot

